
Caster Semenya loses landmark testosterone rule case - Tomte
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/05/01/sport/caster-semenya-cas-hearing-spt-intl/index.html
======
whenchamenia
The problem is, and every bodybuilder knows, that having elevated testosterone
for ANY extended period in your life gives you an advantage even after you
stop getting that supplimentation. The issues nonbinary conforming athletes
face are not going away even with this level of scrutiny. I don't know a
solution, but we must not ignore the facts.

~~~
js2
This is not the case for everyone. There are various DSDs that make
testosterone ineffective or only partially effective[1]. It’s how you can end
up with XY women. And what the CAS did here was to ignore the facts. The
evidence presented by the IAAF did not support its case. [2]

1\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disorders_of_sex_development](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disorders_of_sex_development)

2\.
[https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/may/01/losing...](https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/may/01/losing-
caster-semenya-decision-wrong-women-testosterone-iaaf)

~~~
js2
Oops, wrong link for 2.

[https://sportsscientists.com/2019/05/on-dsds-the-theory-
of-t...](https://sportsscientists.com/2019/05/on-dsds-the-theory-of-
testosterone-performance-the-cas-ruling-on-caster-semenya/)

